# Pranayam strenghtens the body and mind



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

I suggest that you read about "pranayam" to deal with stress. It is neither a drug nor a diet like. I made a small post at the link below, you might find it useful :http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/134320-pranayam-for-good-health/See if it is relevant to your situation.


----------

